

Creating VR Applications for Google Cardboard with Unity for beginners - talkingquickly
http://www.talkingquickly.co.uk/2014/11/google-cardboard-unity-tutorial/

======
talkingquickly
I was incredibly impressed with how easy it was to create a simple VR app
which works with Google Cardboard using Unity. Took me less than a day to get
to grips with despite never having done any 3D modelling or game programming
before. Put together this tutorial aimed at other devs who want to give this a
shot. Any questions or problems, please let me know

